# thinking of doing two bastings



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've just been googling (as you do   ) and it seems that in America it is quite common to do two bastings with IUI. I wondered if anyone knew whether this improves success rates and if so by how much? 

I am due to have my IUI on Thursday, my clinic likes to do the trigger shot 15 hours before IUI, which is a lot earlier to most other clinics, which does worry me. So was thinking that a second basting 24hours after the first one might be a good idea. But I don't want to waste the money unless it would be worth it. 

If anyone has any thoughts I'd really appreciate reading them  

bingbong x


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Bing Bong, 

I've carried out some research into this too. I found reports that double insemination (in the same cycle) can increase your chances of getting pregnant but this opinion is not consistent across the board. 

I will discuss this with my consultant and see if there is scope to negotiate a reduced fee as certain elements of the treatment will not need to be repeated twice (eg scans, drugs).

I look forward to hearing other views about this ...

Baby Blue


----------



## Huggies (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Bing Bong,
Sorry, just seeing this thread now.
I live in the US and have just had my 4th try at IUI and have always been given double insemination.  Unfortunately no result for me as yet.
This cycle, for example, I did my trigger shot on Friday evening and I was inseminated on Sat am and Sun am and this seems to be protocol for over here.  Taking into account that you should ovulate between 24-36 hrs after trigger, then this covers the bases quite well.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi =-) 

I had IUI ( converted from ivf to iui during cycle due to poor repsonce...!) ....

anyway i was HCG triggered 36 hours before insemination, and i was inseminated 36 hours later..... only one inseminaion of just 7 million sperm count - 

and i got BFP first time round =-) 

Bit of hope for you there ladies, Good LUCK XXXX


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback  

I had my IUI yesterday with only one basting, with the timing of the trigger it didn't make sense to do more than one. Hopefully it will work   

bingbong x


----------

